# How can a poor man Refine Gold with 100$



## andrewlab0211 (Jul 30, 2011)

exactly what the subject says, thanks 8)


----------



## Claudie (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm not sure, it doesn't cost me anything. I did it for free by studying the forum. A great starting place is the "Guided Tour" link.


----------



## rusty (Jul 30, 2011)

andrewlab0211 said:


> exactly what the subject says, thanks 8)



If it were me. I would use a sulfuric cell to strip gold off of conductive gold plated objects, estimated cost under $10.00.

Grab a copy of Hokes Refining Precious Metals Wastes - free.


----------



## 4metals (Jul 30, 2011)

Your question is quite vague, try to spend a little more effort defining your questions or the reply's you get, if any, will be equally vague.


----------



## joem (Jan 29, 2012)

I would think A/P on foils would be the cheapest and easiest way. Computers are free, labor is free, containers are free, time is free, information here is free, gas for the car 20 dollars, cost of chemicals about 20 dollars, melting dish 10 dollars, torch and gas 20 dollars, simple tools and safety 30 dollars.
How's that for your $100.


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 29, 2012)

Joem,
You forgot the cardboard box and box fan for use as a fume hood.  

Tom C.


----------



## Geo (Jan 29, 2012)

some times i use my cardboard box to sleep in (when the little woman gets angry)  :lol:


----------



## butcher (Jan 29, 2012)

Geo,
how does the cardboard hold up in the rain?, I spend so much time in trouble I put a roof on my dog house that way at least I stay somewhat dry.


----------



## rewalston (Jan 30, 2012)

joem said:


> I would think A/P on foils would be the cheapest and easiest way. Computers are free, labor is free, containers are free, time is free, information here is free, gas for the car 20 dollars, cost of chemicals about 20 dollars, melting dish 10 dollars, torch and gas 20 dollars, simple tools and safety 30 dollars.
> How's that for your $100.



Joe, torch and gas $20? Umm what kind of torch are you using?

Rusty


----------



## manorman (Jan 30, 2012)

Find some free computers use the AP method sell your recovered foils and black powder on EBay, use your profit to buy better equipment.
Mike


----------

